# Critter Keepers: Pros? Cons?



## Suz (Jan 25, 2017)

I know most of you modify your own containers for your growing spideys, but I'm not that kind of girl, I prefer buying things that already fit my needs. 

Has anyone ever used the plastic Critter Keepers you get from pet stores for tarantulas, and if so, how well do they work? As far as ventilation, preventing escape, feeding and so on. Pros? Cons?

My t is just a sling right now, but I'm already thinking for the future and I don't want to spend $100 on an enclosure.

Thanks.


----------



## Crowbi (Jan 25, 2017)

I keep my Grammostola sp "North" and my GBB in Exo Terra faunariums and they do just fine. I think most people make their own enclosures because it's much cheaper to put a couple holes in a plastic box than spend $$$ for a critter keeper. In terms of humidity I haven't had issues with using them (but both species are kept dry with a water bowl) nor have I had any escape.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jan 25, 2017)

Suz said:


> I know most of you modify your own containers for your growing spideys, but I'm not that kind of girl, I prefer buying things that already fit my needs.
> 
> Has anyone ever used the plastic Critter Keepers you get from pet stores for tarantulas, and if so, how well do they work? As far as ventilation, preventing escape, feeding and so on. Pros? Cons?
> 
> ...


Hundreds and hundreds of keepers always used (and use) KK without issues of all sorts. I keep my adult female (rescued) _G.pulchripes_ in a large KK, just like my female _A.geniculata_, a female _Ephebopus murinus_ and so forth: size & shape is what matters. For instance, my female _M.robustum_ is in a XL KK, my *Goddess *-- 0.1 _Pelinobius muticus_ -- in a XXL KK. My _Pterinochilus murinus_ into a L KK, just like my genus _Ceratogyrus_.

You get the idea. No cons, IMO, aside for the pure personal aesthetic/opinion about those. To escape from a KK is *impossible *for a juve/adult _Theraphosidae_ if all the lids/lock are sealed... they aren't centipedes, true escape masters.

I wouldn't keep however a sling in a KK at all. I keep slings in little enclosures, I use those little plastic containers that are pretty cheap here or condi-stuff and crickets little plastic boxes.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Python (Jan 25, 2017)

Most of the people here probably have a room full of them. They do work well but smaller T's can wivgle through the gaps in the top and they are lightweight so knocking them over isn't out of the question. They also tend to break rather easily. At the Walmart where I live, every single one on the shelf has a broken lip. They can also be fidgety until broken in. They can be difficult to open and close that is. With a minimum of care, most of these problems arent problems. Under normal conditions, they are just fine. I don't have any anymore but I use plastic tubs, aquariums and clear sealable canisters for mine. Deli cups also work well as do gallon plastic jars (for arboreals) The aquariums I only use on bigger stuff that I want to make a display out of, everything else gets the smallest feasable home I can find. To answer your question, as long as your T can't fit through the vented top, a kritter keeper will do just fine.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Suz (Jan 25, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> I wouldn't keep however a sling in a KK at all. I keep slings in little enclosures, I use those little plastic containers that are pretty cheap here.


Oh I don't plan on it, just thinking of the future already. I hadn't seen much talk about them so I figured I would ask. Thanks!


----------



## TomKemp (Jan 27, 2017)

My only turn off with KK's is that the lids really obstruct the view. I've raised quite a few T's in them over the years and they have always done fine.


----------



## viper69 (Jan 27, 2017)

Suz said:


> I know most of you modify your own containers for your growing spideys, but I'm not that kind of girl, I prefer buying things that already fit my needs.
> 
> Has anyone ever used the plastic Critter Keepers you get from pet stores for tarantulas, and if so, how well do they work? As far as ventilation, preventing escape, feeding and so on. Pros? Cons?
> 
> ...


I don't use them for arboreals generally, except Psalmos. They are fine more/less for many terrestrials. I use Breeder Boxes from ExoTerra for many of my NW AFs, find them far superior than KKs for a few a reasons.


----------



## user 666 (Jan 28, 2017)

Suz said:


> I know most of you modify your own containers for your growing spideys, but I'm not that kind of girl, I prefer buying things that already fit my needs.
> 
> Has anyone ever used the plastic Critter Keepers you get from pet stores for tarantulas, and if so, how well do they work? As far as ventilation, preventing escape, feeding and so on. Pros? Cons?
> 
> ...


I have a closetful of kKs. I use them for transport and as temp housing but I don't like them as permanent enclosures. They just don't look as good as the ones I modded or bought.

Plus, as someone already mentioned, KKs are easy to break when they hit the ground.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RTTB (Jan 28, 2017)

I would not use or trust them for anything highly venomous. The gaps in the lid are suspect. I have found them to be prone to cracking as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nephila Edulis (Mar 4, 2017)

Kk are fine for most Ts, would watch humidity if you live somewhere dry and are keeping a rainforest species. Kk maybe less suitable for true spiders like huntsmans because they have a habit of hanging around the cage ceiling and drafting out when you open it.


----------



## Rob1985 (Mar 4, 2017)

All the species that like it dry I  keep in the critter keepers. All others I generally use a plastic box type enclosure or I put duct rape over the plastic vent grates to reduce the amount of lost humidity.

And before any of you keyboard warriors say anything, yes I am aware that the adhesive from the tape can stick to their toes. To prevent that I tape from the inside as well or put the tape on the lid and sprinkle baking powder over the underside to cover the adhesive.


----------



## HybridReplicate (Mar 4, 2017)

I just became a fan of these enclosures after picking up a few of each size from Amazon. The larger of the two is equivalent in size to the Hobby Lobby mini-helmet display case but the Acrylic is twice as thick & already has ventilation. The securing magnetic mechanism might pose a hazard if an animal is trying to escape & you let it slam shut on a leg, but that's true of any lid. Ventilation is on the excessive side if you're trying to retain some humidity, but holes can be easily taped over with something pretty like Washi tape. 

I have two setup currently & learned a few valuable lessons with the sliding lid. Hide goes on the side where the lid inserts, water dish on the opposite side so you don't have to open the whole thing just refill a water dish & the spider doesn't run to the open portion when you start knocking around in their home.


----------



## 8legfreak (Mar 4, 2017)

Rob1985 said:


> All the species that like it dry I keep in the critter keepers. All others I generally use a plastic box type enclosure or I put duct rape over the plastic vent grates

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

